# 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?



## Marius (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

ich will bei mir am Bötchen neben meinem neuen Echolot auch mein altes Lot als Zweitgerät betreiben. Das neue funzt mit 200khz und das alte mit 192khz. Sollte doch klappen habe ich mir gedacht. Pustekuchen. Das alte Gerät hat keine Störungen aber das neue hat eine Menge Störsignale auf dem Display (Senkrechte Striche). OK, nun hatte ich die beiden Geber auch unmittelbar nebeneinander geschraubt. Will also als nächstes mal versuchen ob es besser klappt bei einem größeren Abstand.

Kennt ihr das Problem? Gibt es Hoffnung auf Erfolg? Reicht der Abstand auf der anderen Seite des Heckspiegels überhaupt aus oder muß ich mir eine Geberstange kaufen und ihn vorne platzieren? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jetblack (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

Ich denk mal, das die Probleme entstehen, weil die beiden Frequenzen relativ dicht beieinander liegen. Mit 200kHz und 50kHz mit jeweils eigenem Gerät konnte ich keine Beeinflussung feststellen.


----------



## Jirko (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

hallo marius #h

hinter den angaben der 200er frequenz bei den neuen loten verbirgt sich, meines wissens nach, die 192er frequenz! ergo arbeiten beide mit der gleichen frequenz... genaugenommen mit einer 192er.

demzufolge müsste dein problem an den parallel laufenden gebern liegen. ob du dieses aber beheben kannst, wenn der eine am bug und der andere am heck arbeitet, kann ich dir nicht sagen marius, da noch nicht getestet #h


----------



## Kunze (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

Hallo!

Die beiden Lote stören sich gegenseitig.

Wir hatten sowas auch mal getestet. 

Egal wo man die Geber am Boot befestigt, wenn du beide Lote an hast wird`s 

Mist. #h


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

Hi

JA ich wieder der Besserwisser ( ich hab mal ein paar Jahre als Ultraschallprüfer gearbeitet) .

Also Du sendest mit dem ersten 200 Khz runter und mit dem zeiten 192 Khz.

Des geht net gut  |krach:  |krach:  |krach: 

Egal ob sich die Frequenz nur um 8 Khz unterscheidet das hat eigentlich nur Einfluss auf die Größe der ausgesendeten Schallwelle.
Somit ist die 192 Khz Schallwelle nur unwesendlich kleiner als die 200er.

Der Kopf sendet UND empfängt die Schallwellen auch noch mit anderen ( größeren und kleineren ) Frequenzen .

Wenn mann den einen Kopf als Sender und den anderen als Empfänger steuern könnte würde es evt. auch gehen.

Des is aber nicht möglich bei den gänigen Echos.  

Auch wenn Du einen Kopf mit 50 Khz hernimmst kriegst Du vermutlich Störechos oder Geisterechos.

Ich hoffe ich hab etwas geholfen   |bla:  |bla:  |bla: 

Wenn noch Fragen offen sind einfach posten  #h 

Gruß

Fliegenfisch


----------



## Gator01 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

So denke ich auch - die Schwingungen kommen beide auf beide Geber - kann nicht gehen.


----------



## Wahoo (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

Hi Marius,

das Problem hab ich auch wenn ich mit meinem Vater fahre. Er hat ein x135 ich ein Eagle Fischmark 240. Wenn beide Geräte an sind kann ich mit meinem weiterhin fischen. Bei meinem Vater jedoch spielt auf einmal die Tiefe verrückt und hat auf einmal 240 Meter wo mal gerade 10 Meter sind. Na dann sind doch mal Spezialisten gefragt.

@ Jirko

haben wir hier keinen der sich damit auskennen könnte. Haben wir irgendwie Kontakte zu Lowrance/Mitarbeiter ect.?????
Weil jeder kennt das Problem und keiner kann richtig helfen.

Egon


----------



## Jirko (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

hallo wahoo #h

rein theoretisch kann es bei gleichfrequenten geräten nicht funktionieren, da die ultraschallwellen, um welche es sich ja handelt, von beiden empfängern verarbeitet werden... bedingt durch den kurzen abstand beider zueinander... theoretisch wohlgemerkt.

angebot: wenn ich´s nicht vergesse , werde ich morgen mal herrn mucha persönlich drauf ansprechen und mich dann anfang kommender woche wieder bei dir melden – oki!?... bis denne wahoo #h


----------



## Wahoo (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

@ Jirko,

ja das wär mal was. Vielleicht sind die nicht so hochwertigen Echolote nicht so empfindlich. Weil mit dem X 85 hatten wir das gleiche Spiel meins ging, das von meinem Vater spielte verrückt. Dann hatten wir 2 X 85 und beide konnte man nicht gebrauchen. Erst als ein Gerät ausgeschaltet wurde lief es wieder.


----------



## Jirko (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

hallo wahoo #h

theorie bestätigt ... 2 gleichfrequente geber können auf´m boot nicht synchron laufen, dat funktioniert leider nicht! du kannst jederzeit 2 lote mit unterschiedlichen frequenzen betreiben (192er und 50er frequenz), aber halt nicht 2 x 50 bzw. 2 x 192khz... rainhard (mucha) hat mir auf meine frage hin nen daumen gezeigt und der zeigte leider gen boden  #h


----------



## Marius (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*

Die einzige mir bekannte Lösung wäre ein Gaber an zwei Echolote anschliessen. Lowrance vertreibt zu diesem Zweck spezielle Y-Kabel. Kosten in USA um die 100 Dollar. Problem dabei die beiden Echolote müssen kompatibel zueinander sein.
Ein Unding finde ich dass mein LCX Gerät mit dem LMS (beide NEU) meines Kollegen nicht kompatibel ist. |gr:


----------



## vaaberg (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich will bei mir am Bötchen neben meinem neuen Echolot auch mein altes Lot als Zweitgerät betreiben. Das neue funzt mit 200khz und das alte mit 192khz. Sollte doch klappen habe ich mir gedacht. Pustekuchen. Das alte Gerät hat keine Störungen aber das neue hat eine Menge Störsignale auf dem Display (Senkrechte Striche). OK, nun hatte ich die beiden Geber auch unmittelbar nebeneinander geschraubt. Will also als nächstes mal versuchen ob es besser klappt bei einem größeren Abstand.
> 
> Kennt ihr das Problem? Gibt es Hoffnung auf Erfolg? Reicht der Abstand auf der anderen Seite des Heckspiegels überhaupt aus oder muß ich mir eine Geberstange kaufen und ihn vorne platzieren? |kopfkrat



Das wird so nicht gehen, weil alt und neu unterschiedliche Stecker bz. Kupplungen haben. Alte Sort ist grau, neu schwarz. Bei mir ist noch von alt ein Umschalter für den zweiten Schwinger , org. Lowrance im Bestand. Gebe ich für kleines Geld ab. Aber wie gesagt in grau ! Wenn Du einen Umschalter nimmst kannst Du die Schwunger nebeneinander montieren. Aber Achtung!!! Die Schwingerkabel nicht mit stromführenden Kabeln zusammen verlegen. Immer auseinander sonst kanns Störungen geben.
Hah... und zwei Schwinger auch noch, waren einlaminiert,also nicht im Wasser und i.O.
Gruß Vaaberg         #h


----------



## vaaberg (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: 2 Geber an Board. Wie funktioniert das?*



			
				Marius schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige mir bekannte Lösung wäre ein Gaber an zwei Echolote anschliessen. Lowrance vertreibt zu diesem Zweck spezielle Y-Kabel. Kosten in USA um die 100 Dollar. Problem dabei die beiden Echolote müssen kompatibel zueinander sein.
> Ein Unding finde ich dass mein LCX Gerät mit dem LMS (beide NEU) meines Kollegen nicht kompatibel ist. |gr:




Das mit dem Y-Kabel funktioniert nicht. Woher soll das Sonar wissen welcher Geber(Schwinger) gebraucht wird. Ich habs probiert.
Und es ist absichtlich das LCX und LMS nicht kompatibel anschliessbar sind. Da sind unterschiedliche Chips drin.

Gruß Vaaberg


----------

